# Borderlands



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

Does anyone on here have or have played Borderlands?
I played it over my mates and picked it up myself this weekend. Its really good, quite addictive.

If you've played or have it, what is your opinion on it?


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Lloyd has it, sure i saw him on it earlier.

What is it as ive not saw it about but heard a few people talk about it


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

visually it reminds me a lot of XIII and i loved that.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

It's all I've been playing for the last 6 days, I have already played for 27 hours game time in it and completed every mission bar one:lol: It's stupidly addictive, especially when playing with your mates.

I'm currently playing as Lilith (the Siren) at level 37 with the Firefly class setup. She's absolutely lethal with a Hellfire SMG (Most enemies die in 1-3 shots and bosses are down with a single melee hit in Phase Walk) but I've also got a Static elemental setup for taking down the Guardians later in the game.

It's an absolute bargain for the amount of hours you get out of it. The vehicles are pretty cool too even though you only get one type to drive. I'm going to download and play Ned's Zombie Island soon, and then try some stuff in the Underdome too. I hope they make a 2nd one that's even longer!

My character looks like this but with white clothes, bright red hair and an awesome SMG.










She's paired perfectly with my 2 mates' characters and as a team we cause mayhem, sometimes you can't even see what's going on it's that mad!


----------



## mand (Nov 17, 2009)

Yep, also addicted.
Lloyd71 - i am also Lilith but not at your level yet. How do you keep 2 set up for her?

Mand


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Haven't played it for a while, been too busy but... "Check me out... I'm dancing, I'm dancing!" :lol:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## remal (Dec 10, 2007)

bought it and played for a hour or so. hoping it gets better as I then went back to MW2 and Forza 3

I bought it to replace assassins creed 2 I finished but found borderlands to not be as easy to pick up.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

It definately gets better, just go to the scag galley and level up a few times then go for a few missions and I found it MUCH better!


----------



## remal (Dec 10, 2007)

cheers maggi112 I'll get back on it and try :thumb:

i'm knockedremal on the 360 by the by


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

And I'm splaggi on the PS3  

I didn't really like it at first, the more I played though the more I liked it. Still not very far, but not sure how big it really is?


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

maggi112 said:


> And I'm splaggi on the PS3
> 
> I didn't really like it at first, the more I played though the more I liked it. Still not very far, but not sure how big it really is?


Its a fair size!
I just love it, addictive and looks beautiful I think. and with over 17million weapon combos, how can it get boring! The Dr. Zed pack I havent downloaded yet, but will do once ive finished the game. Im the solider dude


----------



## mand (Nov 17, 2009)

Just finished it - done every mission possible. It pretty got good when I was about level 30 onwards. Now doing it again but on line. It's even better after level 42 ish, some awesome weapons are available.
Good fun!


----------

